
How a Kubernetes pod gets an IP address - ronaknnathani
https://ronaknathani.com/blog/2020/08/how-a-kubernetes-pod-gets-an-ip-address/
======
ronaknnathani
When a pod is scheduled on a kubernetes node, there are various interactions
that result into a pod getting an IP address. This post goes into the details
of how a pod gets an IP address and describes the interactions between various
components - kubelet, CRI Plugin, Container Runtime and CNI Plugins.

